# How do you wake up in the morning and what are your first thoughts?



## merlin (Apr 23, 2015)

-
I often wake up in the middle of a dream, so it takes a few seconds to come into reality, I then maybe mull over the plan for the day if I have one,  or think about so particular worry of the moment. I am not fully compos mentis though until I have had a couple of coffees 

I haven't yet reached the stage of being grateful I made it through the night, and have the bonus of another day ld:

How are your waking moments?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

If I wake in the middle of a dream I am very foggy and clutzy for a while. But I am married to an early morning person so to him a long lie is 7.

I get up at 6:50 on gym days which are MWF.

Hubby brings me my tea in bed then I wash out my eyes and make my porridge. Breakfast always in bed.


----------



## merlin (Apr 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> If I wake in the middle of a dream I am very foggy and clutzy for a while. But I am married to an early morning person so to him a long lie is 7.
> 
> I get up at 6:50 on gym days which are MWF.
> 
> Hubby brings me my tea in bed then I wash out my eyes and make my porridge. Breakfast always in bed.



I wake up between 5 and 6 most mornings but actually get up at around 9, when with Lisa in Russia she brings me coffee in bed and I get up around the same time, or even later if nothing is planned. Here at home sadly  I have to make my own :coffeelaugh:


----------



## Bee (Apr 23, 2015)

I wake up bright as a button and my first thought is.....a glass of orange juice and a cigarette.:laugh:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

Merlin, unless it's a gym day we stay in bed until 9 listening to Today on radio 4. If guests are being too annoying we get up.


----------



## merlin (Apr 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Merlin, unless it's a gym day we stay in bed until 9 listening to Today on radio 4. If guests are being too annoying we get up.



Yes Annie listening to radio 4 in bed is something I do as well as during the day, listening to radio 4 is a very British passion for some, especially as you mature. 

Both my daughters have migrated through radio 1 and 2 to 4 nowadays. Even the dog when left has the radio left on playing 4, I don't see any improvement in his behaviour or conversational abilities though


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

LOL!  You mean your dog doesn't speak?  

My DH keeps saying they are going downhill as they do sometimes come up with some obnoxious music, etc. 

We really missed it in Uganda but had to content ourselves with BBC World Service.


----------



## merlin (Apr 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> LOL!  You mean your dog doesn't speak?
> 
> My DH keeps saying they are going downhill as they do sometimes come up with some obnoxious music, etc.
> 
> We really missed it in Uganda but had to content ourselves with BBC World Service.



No the dog is pretty illiterate all round, I think our dysfunctional household has something to do with it :bounce:

Regarding radio 4 I haven't noticed the music, but I do download their podcasts onto an old walkman I have, and listen to them when there is nothing on I like.

You can get it in most countries now on a streaming service via the BBC iPlayer radio app, or the online website on a desktop. Its not UK specific like the TV iPlayer.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

merlin said:


> No the dog is pretty illiterate all round, I think our dysfunctional household has something to do with it :bounce:
> 
> Regarding radio 4 I haven't noticed the music, but I do download their podcasts onto an old walkman I have, and listen to them when there is nothing on I like.
> 
> You can get it in most countries now on a streaming service via the BBC iPlayer radio app, or the online website on a desktop. Its not UK specific like the TV iPlayer.



It's only occasional thankfully but is really annoying at 7.30 in the morning. 

Yes, we had very fast service in Thailand so listened to Today and Eddie Mair later in the day or the following day.  But in Uganda, forget it.  It's improving there but while we lived there we used a sim card for our internet and it was slower than back in the days of modems. Normally I'd load a page and go to some chore then come back and it may or may not be loaded.  Uploading photos took hours and hours.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm up with the alarm at 4:15 on workdays...   go to the bathroom, let the dogs out, feed the cats, poor my coffee, check in here, hit the shower, do hair and makeup, dress, and out the door

on non workdays... I ususally sleep to 6 or 7 if the dogs let me.


----------



## ronaldj (Apr 23, 2015)

up most days at 5  or 6 mostly  because when I worked I was up at that time because of an alarm clock now I don't need one I wake up anyway...get up have a doc. pepper log in here and facebook have coffee next and off to do whatever is on todays list.....like tonight I am at the hardware (work couple days a week)


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm up with the alarm at 4:15 on workdays...   go to the bathroom, let the dogs out, feed the cats, poor my coffee, check in here, hit the shower, do hair and makeup, dress, and out the door
> 
> on non workdays... I ususally sleep to 6 or 7 if the dogs let me.



And you _really_ don't want to retire yet?  You must really love your job!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

I woke up thinking about a plump rotisserie chicken that is on sale today...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

Stress free life, Ralphy?  Oh, simple minds with simple thoughts.  Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

Score! Good one, Annie, now finish him off.lol.


----------



## Bullie76 (Apr 23, 2015)

I usually wake up pushing my dog off of me. He's my 6:30 alarm.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> And you _really_ don't want to retire yet?  You must really love your job!




Yikes...  I can see I wasn't quite awake...   I POUR my coffee.... not poor it.  lol!!

Yes..  I like my job..  It's pretty easy and I love the money.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 23, 2015)

I usually wake up around 5:00 or 6:00, rarely groggy.  Get myself some tea and sit and watch the sun come up over the canyon behind my house while occasionally checking email and SF.  I try not to plan anything for early morning because I like to get ready in a leisurely manner, whatever the day may hold.  I had enough of that rushing around stuff when I was working.  On weekends, when I'm at S.O.'s place, we usually sleep in until about 7:00, then have a nice morning walk to the nearest Starbucks.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 23, 2015)

I usually wake up anywhere from 5 to 7......first thing I think of is what day it is and what I'm going to do that day.....then I put the coffee on, let the dog out, feed the cat and dog, turn the laptop on and check out my daily sites.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2015)

If it's a work day I'm up at 5am and my first thought is to go for a pee,  then downstairs for a cuppa tea..can't eat first thing in the morning, especially_ that_ early..


----------



## Cookie (Apr 23, 2015)

When I wake up first thing, I really don't want to start thinking or dealing with life yet, so get up quickly .... look out the window, kitchen, kettle, tea/coffee.....bathroom.....dress.  Drink tea or coffee while I check weather, emails and wake up. Make/eat breakfast, another cup of tea, do the dishes. OK, ready to go.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2015)

Blimey cookie I think you deal with a LOT of life first thing in the morning LOL..I drag myself around with my eyes closed  for the first 1/2 an hour..


----------



## Cookie (Apr 23, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Blimey cookie I think you deal with a LOT of life first thing in the morning LOL..I drag myself around with my eyes closed  for the first 1/2 an hour..



LOL  maybe that's why I'm such a nervous wreck! LOL  But it's all so routine, I could actually do it all with my eyes closed and hands tied behind my back.  Just turn on the taps and kettle with my mouth.   LOL


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

Cookie, perhaps you should try sticking your pinky in one of the plug ins first thing in the morning. That little jolt wakes you right up! Lol.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2015)

My dog will start stirring, or come up next to my bed around 7 o'clock, and I let him out, open the living room and kitchen curtains, let him back in and go back to bed until 8 or 9.  If I'm awake early but don't want to get out of bed yet, I listen to the radio.  I have one handy because usually before I go to sleep I listen to a talk show.  Unless I have an appointment or something important to do that day, my mornings are very leisurely.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 23, 2015)

Holly, I gotta hand it to you, getting up at that ungodly hour.... I could never do it. Yes, eyes closed, dragging into the kitchen for coffee was the usual for me too when I was working and sometimes showing up at work with my shirt on inside out... the embarrassment.  

Shali, no, no no..... shock therapy is not for me.... I do fine with caffeine, alternate nostril breathing and a bit of mindfulness based meditation, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## rporter610 (Apr 23, 2015)

I am awakened by my cat walking up and down on my body, between 3:30 and 4:30 AM.  She wants to go out and hunt.  I don't turn on any lights as I feel my way to the door and let her out.  I get back to bed and hope to go back to sleep until at least 6:30.  Sometimes I can and sometimes I can't.  On the few days that I go to work, I wake to an alarm at 6:00 AM, if the cat has not already got me up. My first thought is to feed the cat after I get up at 6 or 6:30.  Then I turn on the "Today" show, get dressed, and walk the dog for 45 minutes.  Then it's breakfast, clean the kitchen, and go to my office to get on the computer.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 23, 2015)

Up by 7:30, jump out of bed, do 100 pushups, run around the block three times, come home do 100 jumping Jacks then I eat a huge breakfast, water plants and cool it, awaiting the day to happen around me.  Now, I actually DO water plants after doing what Holly does....PEEing (who doesn't ?)


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yikes...  I can see I wasn't quite awake...   I POUR my coffee.... not poor it.  lol!!
> 
> Yes..  I like my job..  It's pretty easy and I love the money.




See...  lol!!


----------



## Lon (Apr 23, 2015)

I am up and out of bed between 6 AM & 6:30, fully alert but a bit stiff until I have that first cup of coffee and a shower. I have no particular reason for getting up at that time and irrespective of what time I go to bed I will still wake up at 6 AM.


----------



## AprilSun (Apr 23, 2015)

If a newbie is allowed to reply, I am up easy by 5:00. Like Lon, it doesn't matter what time I go to bed the night before, I wake up between 4:30 and 5:00 every morning. It's like I have a built in alarm clock that won't cut off. I have an inside cat that I don't let her in my bedroom because I would like to sleep. When I open my door, it seems like the next 10 or 15 minutes is trying to keep from tripping over her because she is right underfoot until I feed her. Her food is on the kitchen end of my house and that's why it takes so long. Then, I have my coffee and breakfast while I watch the local news.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 23, 2015)

You are not a newbie anymore and of course you can comment.  We hope you do a lot.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 23, 2015)

I would *like* to sleep until 9 am every day because I'm not a morning person and don't like to go to bed before 1 am.  But lately phone calls and necessary appointments are messing that up.  The cat is very good.   She will not wake me up unless it's after 10---just sits on the floor and quietly stares at me from about 7 am.  The first thing I think of is "What day of the week is it," then what's on the agenda for the day.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

Nancy, finally, someone who likes to sleep in the morning when they can! I have insomnia, but when possible love to lie in.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 23, 2015)

We are in at 9 and up at 7.  I am learning to enjoy a day-time nap once in a while.


----------



## merlin (Apr 24, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I would *like* to sleep until 9 am every day because I'm not a morning person and don't like to go to bed before 1 am.  But lately phone calls and necessary appointments are messing that up.  The cat is very good.   She will not wake me up unless it's after 10---just sits on the floor and quietly stares at me from about 7 am.  The first thing I think of is "What day of the week is it," then what's on the agenda for the day.



I get the "What day of the week is it" sometime during the day, as being retired with virtually no fixed routine, it always feels like the weekend. I never sleep through the night these days, so though in bed by 10 pm I am awake by 2/3 am and may sleep a bit to 5 am. You have a very thoughtful cat Nancy as I hear most of them wake you when they want to.


----------



## merlin (Apr 24, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> We are in at 9 and up at 7.  I am learning to enjoy a day-time nap once in a while.
> View attachment 17317



I have daytime nap sometimes Meanderer, especially after a lunchtime beer, I find them refreshing, but I think they cause me not to sleep so well at night.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 24, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> The first thing I think of is "What day of the week is it," then what's on the agenda for the day.



On second thought I didn't say that right.   The first thing is, "Is there any appointment I have to be at today."  I don't really make an agenda until after coffee.  And what day of the week is it, usually comes a little later in the day.  There have been some days I never got that one right all day.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2015)

I hear you Nancy, for awhile I thought today was thursday,


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 24, 2015)

I only know what day is because my gym days are MWF.  And rubbish/recycle day is Tuesday.  But that's the extent of my scheduling.  When I was skipping gym during that long bout with the flu/cold whatever, I didn't know what day it was until I consulted my tablet or PC.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 24, 2015)

When we have our breakfast in bed I grab my tablet.  And instead of checking Facebook first thing, I now check this forum!


----------



## John C (Apr 24, 2015)

Bee said:


> I wake up bright as a button and my first thought is.....a glass of orange juice and a cigarette.:laugh:


I did a double take when I saw this because that's exactly what I think when I first wake up.  Then I head straight for the kitchen.  (I guess thousands of others wake up to the same thought).


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 24, 2015)

If I turn off the alarm, my cat will yell at me wanting breakfast.  I say "okay, give me a minute", stumble to the bathroom, drink some water, brush teeth, then get kitty's breakfast.


----------



## ~Lenore (Apr 24, 2015)

*I turn out my bed lights at 11:15 PM or so.  Go to sleep.  I wake up around 6:30 feeling great, make a potty run without turning lights on.  Go back to bed and doze off and on and pray for all my loved ones and for peace in Jerusalem.   I usually get out of bed around 8:00Am, get naked and step on my scale, brush my teeth and get dressed.  Get food for my cat and get a glass of iced coffee latte' and watch local news.  *


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Where am I?


----------



## Bee (Apr 24, 2015)

_






 Originally Posted by *Bee* 


I wake up bright as a button and my first thought is.....a glass of orange juice and a cigarette.:laugh:

_

*Quote JohnC*.....I did a double take when I saw this because that's exactly what I think when I first wake up. Then I head straight for the kitchen. (I guess thousands of others wake up to the same thought).*Quote....*

Thank goodness for that, I thought I was on my own in here.:wink1:

I think you may be right about thousands of others having the same thought.


----------



## merlin (Apr 25, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Where am I?



I sometimes have that thought during my waking day


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 25, 2015)

I wake up feeling stupid and groggy.  My first thought is "Thank God I don't have to go to work anymore."  I HATE mornings.  After 50 years of waking up before the crack of dawn to go to work, I'm grateful to be able to get up when I want.  I have doggie doors, so the dogs get up and go outside and then come back in and take a nap till I get up.


----------

